# Fiocchi 45acp JHP



## Devilhorse (Sep 26, 2008)

Yall forgive me for this cause I am Old and Retired...and probably fishing To Much:mrgreen:...I purchased some of this ammo at a Good price...mostly I shoot Winchester 45acp JHP...well... I got to lookin at the rounds and the Fiocchi is at least a 32nd of an inch longer than the Winchester...will this make any difference in my PT145 Mil Pro (3rd Gen)...Thanks....


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Not as long as the overall-length is within the clearances of your pistol. If it is just the ogive-shape of the bullet, and it fits within the magazine, then it should shoot fine. The case length is the determining factor, since it headspaces in the barrel on the case mouth. I shoot a LOT of Fiocchi 380ACP and some 9x19mm, and it's always been good stuff in my experience.


----------



## Devilhorse (Sep 26, 2008)

The casings are the same, the difference is the bullet, I noticed when I chambered a win round, it was a little rough, so I tried a fio round, and it's alot smoother, that little extra length makes a difference...thanks for the reply...


----------

